#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  The BEST phone/camera phone is here...

## Bettyboo

It has a super fast processor for everything internet/media. A great screen. A long battery life. One of the best cameras. Great for video. Waterproof. Cheap. High quality, none of this cheap plastic horribleness.

Same size as the iPhone 5s, but superior in every way, and much cheaper.

Smaller than the horribly big S4 and phablets, but more powerful in every way.



_The smallest of the Xperia Z line feels good in the hand, is sturdily built and is waterproof. It has a great screen, an excellent camera and applications simply fly on its powerful processor.

It also lasts around two days on a single charge without having to resort to aggressive power management. It is slightly thicker than competing phones like the 4in iPhone 5S, and is slightly heavier too, but in general usage its not noticeable. Its smaller frame makes it easy to use one handed and slip into your pocket._
Sony Xperia Z1 Compact review: small, premium - and a great phone | Technology | theguardian.com

Wins the cameraphone shootouts.

_To say that the Sony Xperia Z1 Compact is a remarkable device would be a huge understatement. It is a phone that boldly breaks the status quo among Android high-ends  a phone the very existence of which proves that a top-notch Android device can come in a relatively small, pocket-friendly package. Design, however, isn't the only thing there is to like about the Z1 Compact. One should also be excited about the 20.7MP camera that the phone comes equipped with. The snapper isn't just good. It ranks among the best that we've come across recently, which makes the Sony Xperia Z1 Compact well worthy of being stacked against the big boys in the cameraphone department.
_
Camera comparison: Sony Xperia Z1 Compact vs Xperia Z1, LG G2, iPhone 5s, Samsung Galaxy S4, HTC One

Wins the powerprocessor shootouts.

_One of the biggest things that stands out on the spec sheet is the Z1 Compact comes with flagship-sized insides. Sony has kept the same Snapdragon 800 SoC that packs a 2.2GHz quad-core CPU and Adreno 330 GP, as well as the 2GB RAM that keeps it all running smoothly._
Sony Xperia Z1 Compact review: Big Heart, Big Camera, Small frame | Phone Reviews | TechRadar

Wins the battery length shootouts.

_Despite coming with more powerful innards than the Galaxy S4 Mini and the HTC One Mini, I found that the battery life of the Xperia Z1 Compact was equally good, if not better. Where a day's use of the S4 Mini left me with just over 30%, the same usage of the Z1 Compact yielded around 20% higher. The Xperia Z1 Compact also performed well against the HTC One (which also packs in a 2300mAh battery) in day to day use._
Sony Xperia Z1 Compact review: Battery life | Phone Reviews | TechRadar

&, my new beauty, will be:



_Sony has done with its mini phone what we hoped other manufacturers would do with theirs -- shrink the size of the flagship, but keep the elite lineup of specs. Mix in the waterproof construction, the beautiful design and the good camera and the Z1 Compact is a superb phone for those who don't want their pockets stretched out by 5-inch goliaths._
Sony Xperia Z1 Compact Review - Watch CNET's Video Review - page 2

----------


## alwarner

price?

----------


## Looper

My GF got the Xperia Z1 last week. She reckons the camera is not very good. The results certainly do not look good to me.

I have been looking at getting a bigger phone since her screen is now 0.3 inches bigger than my Nexus.

I was looking at the Note 3 and the Z Ultra.

I think I will have to go for the Note 3

Note 3
1. Fits in your pocket (just) whereas Z Ultra does not
2. Camera is much better
3. Z Ultra has no LED flash which I use as a torch quite a lot
4. S Pen. I like a stylus for navigating fiddly small links on web pages
5. Z Ultra looks a bit silly when you are holding it to your face as a phone but Note 3 looks OK (just)

Z Ultra
1. Water proof
2. Stylish design (when you are not holding it to your face)
3. Screen is a bit bigger (but body is too tall)
4. Super slim 6.5 mm (2mm thinner than Z1) but that means it has to be tall to accommodate circuitry
5. Works with stylus (no stylus supplied but you can use anything)
6. Cheap - $520 versus $760 for the Note 3

----------


## beazalbob69

Actually this is the phone you want (unless you are a Sony fanboy...looking at you Betty lol) about $350 and does everything right as far as I can tell. Should be available in Thailand.

Google Nexus 5 - Smartphone Review - Tom&#039;s Hardware

----------


## Bettyboo

^it is a very good phone. Weaker than the new Sony is every department though. cheaper than the Sony though by maybe 200 squids? Excellent for the price.




> price?


About 450 British pounds, I think - has SD card expansion, so that's comparable to a 700 pounds + iPhone 5s, but better.




> My GF got the Xperia Z1 last week. She reckons the camera is not very good. The results certainly do not look good to me.


That will probably be your gf... The Sonys come out top or near top in the cameraphone shootouts - their week point being night and low light shots.




> I have been looking at getting a bigger phone since her screen is now 0.3 inches bigger than my Nexus.


My 5" is too big. I prefer the iPhone 5s size, as per this new Sony. Big handed buffoons such as Baldrick like the big phablets, but the Xperia Z Ultra just seems massive to me. I'd rather have the smaller sized phone and carry an 8" tablet if I need a bigger screen. I won't be watching a film on a 5"or a 6" phone...

----------


## nigelandjan

Looks a beut , would love to see some images from it.

----------


## alwarner

Looks like a good phone.  Cheap it aint.

----------


## baldrick

> I think I will have to go for the Note 3


Samsung Galaxy Note 3 Neo Duos - Full phone specifications

the only thing the sony has going for it is the "waterproof" bit

----------


## Bettyboo

^as you know, I just wouldn't buy a Samsung, the build quality/feel is horrible. My missus' Galaxy 2 has been problem after problem and looks like crap even though she keeps it in a case. My xperia Z has no case, I stick it in my pocket with my keys, still looks like new, and I've had zero problems. The xperia Z range is far superior to anything Samsung produces with regard to build quality. The HTC One is great, as is the iPhone 5s, but they both need to be kept in cases or they look tatty very quickly.

I suspect that Looper has a bit more style than you, Badders...  :Smile: 




> Looks like a good phone. Cheap it aint.


Relatively...  :Smile: 

It's the Android version of an iPhone 5s. So it's several hundred pounds cheaper than that. But, you're right, it's still a top end phone, and a price to support that - big processor, big camera lens, high quality screen, costs...

----------


## withnallstoke

"Bettyboo reads about fagphones".

----------


## alwarner

I like the phone, just can't see myself parting with that kind of cash.  10,000 tops.  Decent spec laptop for 20K!!

----------


## beazalbob69

> My GF got the Xperia Z1 last week. She reckons the camera is not very good. The results certainly do not look good to me.


Stupid question Looper buy did she take off the plastic covering that comes on the lens when you buy a new phone? I didn't notice it on the I-Mobile I bought for a couple of weeks lol. Was taking horrible pics until I removed it. :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo



----------


## Bettyboo



----------


## Davis Knowlton

I just looked it up on four different sites. It gets generally poor reviews across the board.

----------


## aging one

Davis we are talking love here, nothing to do with a phone.

----------


## Bettyboo

*Sony Xperia Z1 Compact vs Apple iPhone 5s*

*Design*
As we said, in addition to the bonus features of the Compact, such as microSD card slot, Sony's handset is also water- and dust-proof (IP58), which is something that the iPhone 5s can't offer. 

*Display*
We're happy to see Sony using IPS LCD tech in the Xperia Z1 Compact. Unlike the screens used in its previous devices, this one actually has livelier colors, while viewing angles are finally reasonably good. The 720p resolution results in a slightly higher pixel density (clarity) of 342 ppi, compared to the iPhone 5's 326 ppi. That's despite the fact that the Z1 Compact also has a slightly larger screen (4.3 inches), which makes it a bit more desirable than the iPhone's 4” panel.

*Interface and functionality*
Besides, the harder-to-get-used-to Android platform has some definite advantages for the tech-savvy people out there, like easier access to information (using widgets), microSD card support, USB mass storage mode, as well as higher customizability of the whole platform.

*Processor and Memory*
Both strong processors, check the link for the tests.

Sony Xperia Z1 Compact vs Apple iPhone 5s - Interface and Functionality

Apple’s prodigy, as we know, is available in 16GB, 32GB, and 64GB capacities. In comparison, there’s only a single model of the Xperia Z1 Compact, which is stuffed with 16GB of storage. As we mentioned earlier, Sony’s flagship has more flexibility due to its microSD card slot.

*Internet and Connectivity*
Both handsets feature LTE connectivity, and in theory, they can achieve faster speeds with their LTE Cat4 downlink of up to 150 Mbit/s. Of course, HSPA+ is there for those users who don't have access to LTE yet, which, we guess, is most users out there in other parts of the world.

GPS and Glonass are supported by both devices, as well as Bluetooth 4.0 and all the latest Wi-Fi protocols, except for '802.11 ac', which is only supported by the Z1 Compact. NFC and DLNA are only available on the Z1 Compact

*Camera*
Even though the pictures from the iPhone 5s look very pleasing, it must be noted that Apple's handset tends to boost the contrast and color saturation a bit in order to produce those fancy results. On the other hand, the color reproduction in the Z1 Compact’s photographs is slightly more natural and true-to-life in its better photos. 

*Battery*
the Z1 Compact easily outlasts the iPhone 5s. 3G talk-time with the Z1 Compact, for example, is rated at the cool 18 hours (versus 10 hours for the iPhone 5s), while 3G stand-by time for the Compact stands at 25 days (versus 10 days for the iPhone 5s).

http://www.phonearena.com/reviews/So..._id3550/page/4

----------


## Bettyboo

> I just looked it up on four different sites. It gets generally poor reviews across the board.


Really? Are you sure you looked up the right phone? Maybe you're looking at the Z1, which is a different phone, gets decent reviews but not as strong as this phone.

It gets 4.5 or 5 stars out of 5 on the dozen or so websites I've looked at.

What reasons are given for it being 'poor'?

----------


## Looper

> I'd rather have the smaller sized phone and carry an 8" tablet if I need a bigger screen.


Lateral thinking. Yes. 2 devices could be the solution. I only want the bigger screen for when I am at the beach and want a quick surf on the net. But I want a phone small enough for my pocket. Only thing is my phone has the 3G connection. I could share using hotspot but that is burning down 2 batteries which seems not so good. 




> Stupid question Looper buy did she take off the plastic covering that comes on the lens when you buy a new phone


Good idea Bob. I will check. The photos she has taken are in bright light but the zoom shots are horrible and even the non-zoom show obvious noise and artifacts.

----------


## Bettyboo

> I only want the bigger screen for when I am at the beach and want a quick surf. But I want a phone small enough for my pocket.


My 5" screen isn't particularly good for surfing, I don't use it for that - you need a minimum of an 8" tablet imho. The small Apple tablet is great for just surfing.

Re the pics on your gfs Z1, Looper. I've read a lot of reviews and the z1 comes out equal or better than the i5s (except for low light photos), and the i5s is good, so it must be an issue with the gf/settings/etc? My xperia Z is decent for pictures (miles better than the s2, and a bit better than the s3, about the same as the s4), and the Z1 is a lot better, so she shouldn't be getting pic problems.

----------


## Looper

^could well be. But a camera comparison of the Z Ultra versus Note 3 had a hands down win for the Note 3. Maybe Z Ultra has different camera unit from Z1.

----------


## Bettyboo

> ^could well be. But a camera comparison of the Z Ultra versus Note 3 had a hands down win for the Note 3. Maybe Z Ultra has different camera unit from Z1.


Yes, it has. Only a shitty 8mp camera on the Ultra - not good.

The Z1 has the 21 mp camera with a proper lens.

This link shows the spec comparison. I don't like the Z1 ultra.

Sony Xperia Z Ultra vs Sony Xperia Z1 - Phone specs comparison

One reason I really like this Z1 compact is that it's a small (iPhone sized) phone with the highest quality camera available on an Android phone. It has a dedicated camera button too with autostart, so it makes for a really handy camera. Won't be as good as a 10,000 baht canon camera, but it's decent...

----------


## harrybarracuda

You still plugging this nip shit Boo? Really?

----------


## Bettyboo

> You still plugging this nip shit Boo? Really?


'Arry - it's pink!

----------


## withnallstoke

"Bettyboo reads about fagphones".



















> I just looked it up on four different sites.

----------


## Gerbil

"Bettyboo, sucking Sonic the Hedgehog's cock since 2013"  :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

> this nip shit





> it's pink!


I don't think I have seen that video - do you have a link ?

----------


## Bettyboo

You ungrateful bastards wouldn't even know music without the great Nips!



Bow down...

----------


## harrybarracuda

Don't be a cnut Boo, we had music when they were still eating chinese babies.

----------


## Bettyboo

That's not music, this is music:



& this:



I must've had more than a dozen Walkman's over the years; haven't had many portable gramophones...

----------


## withnallstoke

> haven't had many portable gramophones..


Empathy from me dude.

Haven't had many pottable grannies meself.

----------


## Bettyboo

Thanks dude.

Some people just don't understand!

All I want is a pink phone, and 'Arry starts calling me a cnut...  :Sad:  What's wrong with pink???

----------


## harrybarracuda

Why don't you just come out of the closet and be done with it?

----------


## Bettyboo

^that's going too far!  :Smile: 

iPhones are overpriced too. 

The 64gb i5s is 709 poiunds. The Sony Z1 compact with 80 gb will be under 500 pounds. The i5s is a very good phone, but the new Sony has it matched or beaten in every department. Plus, unlike the plasicy Samsungs that you love 'Arry ( :Sad: ), the Sony is of equal build quality and design to the iApple.

I also love the walkman, iPples horrible music and media centre is crap, as everyone knows.

iApples sw is good, like Android, although I hate the crappy Touchwiz childish rubbish from Samsung, aswellas the HTC, LG Android skins; Sony have a nicer, more adult, smaller skin, but with some nice elements such as mini apps.

Your beloved S4 has a mini version, and it's totally pathetic in comparison with this Sony Z1 compact...

*Sony Xperia Z1 Compact vs HTC One mini vs Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini*
_
3 way mini smartphone shoot out sees the Sony Xperia Z1 Compact vs HTC One mini vs Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini.

the Sony Xperia Z1 Compact is indisputably the best of the three. It’s by far the most powerful, has the best build quality, the most impressive camera and the most storage potential. It also has a stunning screen._



http://www.3g.co.uk/PR/Jan2014/sony-...y-s4-mini.html

----------


## baldrick

> unlike the plasicy Samsungs


I think it is now faux leather - nothing like the feel of pig in the morning

----------


## Bettyboo

^A different type of phone. Samsung obviously realize that the cheap plastic look and feel is not liked by many customers. I think the Samsung Galaxy range did a great job of stimulating the market with the S2 and S3, but has recently lost a lot of ground to HTC and Sony, aswells as LG. 

The Note range is generally accepted as a very good range, better, in recent times, than the Galaxy range. I'd agree with you and Looper that the Note 3 is better than the xperia Ultra, but these phones are too big for me.

I'd say the soft black plastic in your picture still looks and feels cheap though...

----------


## baldrick

stroking that  faux pigskin can stimulate your stylus

can your z1 arouse that sort of passion ?

----------


## Bettyboo

nope - you have found a benefit (for you...)  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I think the Samsung Galaxy range did a great job of stimulating the market with the S2 and S3, but has recently lost a lot of ground to HTC and Sony, aswells as LG.


Dream on.




> Whats particularly striking is that in August this year, no single smartphone other than the Galaxy S4 could top sales of the iPhone 5, which at that point was almost nearly a year old.
> 
> Whats more, it looks like the smartphones that came in third place behind the iPhone 5 and Galaxy S4 were almost there by default: The Lumia 1020 and Motorola Droid MAXX were exclusives for AT&T and Verizon, respectively, which means they had special incentives to sell them to subscribers. The No.3 phone at Sprint was the HTC One while the No. 3 phone at T-Mobile was Sonys Xperia Z  in other words, there were four different carriers with four different No. 3 phones. And once the iPhone 5s and 5c launched, no phone other than the Galaxy S4 had any hope of cracking the top 3 at any major carrier.
> 
> So what does this mean for the mobile market? For the time being, it shows the futility of any company other than Apple or Samsung putting a lot of money into designing and marketing a flagship smartphone. *The HTC One, the Lumia 1020 and the Nexus 5 all received rave reviews but none of them has managed to make any cracks in the Apple-Samsung duopoly.* The same goes for the Moto X, the device that Google reportedly supported with a very expensive marketing campaign that has essentially gotten the device nowhere in terms of sales.
> 
> As uncomfortable as it must be for Google to admit, it looks as though Samsung is the only manufacturer that can make an Android device whose sales come even close to matching the iPhones.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ no, no, no 'Arry...

MacD sells more Hamburgers then Chez Nico, but we're interested in quality in this thread not quantity...  :Smile: 

The Samsung Galaxy range was good a couple of years ago, and their marketing and underhand deals with magazines and on forums is successful. But, as has been pointed out by the many reviews I've linked to, the Sony xperia Z1 compact cocks a leg and pisses all over Samsung...  :Smile: 

*Sony Xperia Z1 Compact vs Samsung Galaxy S4*

_Truth be told, and is the case with most everything in life, choosing between the Sony Xperia Z1 Compact and the Samsung Galaxy S4 will come down to choice. Despite its bulky construction, the Xperia Z1 Compact still is the more efficient solution in terms of dimensions, though it does feature a significantly smaller screen. On the plus side, some premium materials have gone into said construction, and it never hurts to have an IP58 certification. On the other hand, and despite its slightly less impressive hardware, the Galaxy S4 is awfully good at squeezing extra screen real estate at little to no cost and offers all-around great performance._
http://www.phonearena.com/news/Sony-...t-look_id51172

So, the midrange Sony competes with (and beats...) Samsung's flagship phone - embarrassing for Samsung...

The new S5 will have to massively up its game. The Samsung galaxy flagships had for several years been at the top of the tree, but the current S4 is beaten by its rivals from LG, HTC and iPple as well as midrange phones from Sony and Google!

----------


## harrybarracuda

Boo, just because you found one bloke who wanks over your crap Sony, all it means is they gave him one free.

----------


## baldrick

^ and probably pink

may as well just get a 

Motorola Moto G Dual Sim price in Thailand, Bangkok, Samut Prakan, Mueang Nonthaburi - Mobile57

----------


## Bettyboo

^good value phone. Crap camera.

Samsung's rather struggling in this list... 

*Top Ten Smartphones*

*LG G2*: The best smartphone you can buy
*Google Nexus 5*: The best value smartphone you can buy
*Sony Xperia Z1 Compact*: A flagship smartphone in a manageable size
*Sony Xperia Z1*: Xperia Z gets tuned but puts on weight
*iPhone 5S*: Apple's best iPhone yet
*Motorola Moto G*: a great budget Android - make it your first smartphone
*HTC One*: great high-end Android matches, but can't beat the best. A good deal
*Samsung Galaxy Note 3*: fastest phone a slim, well-built phablet with stunning display
*Sony Xperia Z*: stylish Android smartphone with robust design
*Samsung Galaxy S4*: the new flagship Galaxy Android smartphone
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/reviews/m...ompact-review/

----------


## harrybarracuda

Don't be stupid, if you did a bar graph of sales, the rest would barely register a notch.

----------


## Bettyboo

If you did a bar graph of burger sales, MacD would win, but it's a shite burger.

Sheeple may stick with the crowd and buy the S4 (what you got 'Arry  :Smile: ), but, it just scrapes into the top 10 of best smartphones. Others have upped their game while Samsung have started to lag behind. As you know, both the S2 and S3 were top of all the best smartphone charts, but the S4 just didn't cut the mustard...

I've given about 10 different links now to the top sites/magazines, and the Samsung Galaxy S4 does not fare well on any of them...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> If you did a bar graph of burger sales, MacD would win, but it's a shite burger.
> 
> Sheeple may stick with the crowd and buy the S4 (what you got 'Arry ), but, it just scrapes into the top 10 of best smartphones. Others have upped their game while Samsung have started to lag behind. As you know, both the S2 and S3 were top of all the best smartphone charts, but the S4 just didn't cut the mustard...
> 
> I've given about 10 different links now to the top sites/magazines, and the Samsung Galaxy S4 does not fare well on any of them...


So from untruthfully saying that they are eating into Samsung sales, now you are back on the fact you post every positive review you can find.

Boo, you really are a fucking mug, stop it before you become a Boontard.

 :rofl:

----------


## Bettyboo

You're just gonna have to accept the fact that some people don't have the same opinions as you. And, the people employed as 'experts' in the field don't rate the Samsung Galaxy as the top phone anymore. Sorry, 'Arry, I know you're a gooner, so struggle with reality at times, but places I've linked to such as: PCadviser, Techradar, Phonearena and CNET are the top smartphone sites. If you don't agree with them, then take it up with them...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> You're just gonna have to accept the fact that some people don't have the same opinions as you. And, the people employed as 'experts' in the field don't rate the Samsung Galaxy as the top phone anymore. Sorry, 'Arry, I know you're a gooner, so struggle with reality at times, but places I've linked to such as: PCadviser, Techradar, Phonearena and CNET are the top smartphone sites. If you don't agree with them, then take it up with them...


Boo, when I want your opinion, I'll give it to you.

 :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

I've got one thing to say to you 'Arry: hurry and you can get a smartwatch free!  :Smile: 



Anyway, shouldn't you be watching the football, only one down so far...

Oops, my bad, two down.

Edit to add: 3 down, 16 minutes gone.

Edit to add: 4 down after 19 minutes.

----------


## harrybarracuda

The best selling phone of 2014 is coming:

Samsung Galaxy S5 review: Super fast, fingerprint technology and a camera that looks better than your HD TV – probably the most advanced mobile phone yet

DAVID PHELAN  BARCELONA  Monday 24 February 2014

It takes photographs with no shutter lag and shoots video at higher resolution than your flatscreen TV can likely match. It measures your heart rate. It downloads movies, emails, social networking updates and map updates at phenomenal speed. It unlocks when it recognises your finger touching it. Hold on, there was something else. What was it again? Oh yes, it makes phone calls.

Samsung’s new Galaxy S5, revealed among dazzle and hoo-hah at the Mobile World Congress tonight, is probably the most advanced mobile phone yet built.

It has a 16-megapixel camera which focuses in 0.3 seconds and genuinely ground-breaking features to preview HDR before you shoot (HDR takes multiple, quick shots at different exposures and combines them to create dramatic, contrasty photos).

The video camera shoots at 4K, that’s four times the resolution of HD and means that video you record now will look sumptuous when you have a next-generation TV – though it will also play back in HD now, too. (It's got image stabilisation, too).

Samsung fans may be disappointed that the design is near-identical to last year’s Galaxy S4 – rumours of a metal-clad version were wrong – but this is a slick, attractive phone with a pleasantly mottled back. It’s very fast, too, especially that camera.

Water-resistance means that the charging socket has a flap to keep it dry: useful but fiddly to peel back every time you need access.

The S5 takes a leaf from Apple’s latest iPhone by including a fingerprint scanner under the button on the phone’s front. It’s used to unlock the phone and to pay for stuff – a deal with PayPal may give this scanner more relevance than Apple yet provides.

Overall, the S5 is a persuasive phone that looks good and works well.

This year’s innovations seem useful and desirable – though checking your heart rate can become addictive, be warned.

And it's coming worldwide in April.

----------


## Bettyboo

Still liking the cheaply made plastic crap 'Arry...  :Sad: 

How's about the xperia z2, everything that the s5 has (except the stupid and dangerous fingerprint scanner), better camera, better screen, better waterproofing, better video playback and capture, and far far better build quality...

----------


## harrybarracuda

You can blow smoke all you want Boo, but the truth is pretty pictures do not equate to sales.




> Monday’s announcement at the Mobile World Congress wireless show in Barcelona, Spain, comes just weeks after Sony said it was selling its Vaio personal computer operations and making its Bravia TV business a subsidiary company. Sony also plans to cut its global workforce by about 3 percent, or 5,000 people, by the end of March 2015.
> 
> Sony, once an electronics powerhouse when its Walkman music players defined what portable gadgets should be, has had trouble keeping up with Samsung and other rivals in various consumer electronics.
> 
> Phones are no different. Despite favorable reviews, *Sony phones haven’t had much traction in an industry dominated by Apple Inc. and Samsung Electronics Co.*
> 
> With the Z2, Sony is trying to innovate on hardware, while many of the groundbreaking features in rival devices have been in their software.


And no biometrics either - Samsung will kick their arses in the corporate market with Samsung Knox and the fingerprint scanner.

Give it another year and Sony will only be selling phones in Japan.

 :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Sooner or later 'Arry, you'll come around to the Sony way...  :Smile:  In the mean time, make do with your low quality Samsung at a high price. I did notice that the S4 is nearly ranked in the top 5 phones now, behind HTC, Sony and LG...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Sooner or later 'Arry, you'll come around to the Sony way...  In the mean time, make do with your low quality Samsung at a high price. I did notice that the S4 is nearly ranked in the top 5 phones now, behind HTC, Sony and LG...


You only notice that because you went to a Sony circle jerk site where like-minded phanbois make up all the bullshit you post.

FFS You aren't even close.

*List of best-selling mobile phones 2013*
Samsung Galaxy S4, over 40 million sold
Apple iPhone 5S, over 30 million sold
Google Nexus 5, over 4.5 million sold
Nokia Lumia 520, over 7 million sold
Sony Experia Anything, don't be a cnut no-one sensible buys that shit

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Bettyboo

> You only notice that because you went to a Sony circle jerk site where like-minded phanbois make up all the bullshit you post.


Nope. I usually go to Techradar - they are very pro Samsung, not Sony.

Now, how many bloody times do I have to tell you??? I know you're a gooner, so not the smartest, but I'm not interested in MacD selling the most cheeseburgers - it's still shite food!!!

I wanna know what the best phone is. I wanna know in detail about the latest Ferrari, not the latest Toyota Corolla... Get with the program, 'Arry!!!

_Today we saw the unveiling of two great Android flagship smartphones – the Galaxy S5 and the Xperia Z2. They’re the improved versions of their predecessors and choke-full of features. What better way to step back and see the whole picture than feature them in a direct head-to-head comparison (plus the recently announced LG G2)._
Samsung Galaxy S5 clashes with the Sony Xperia Z2 and LG G2 - GSMArena Blog

read and weep, 'Arry - read and weep...  :Smile: 

Just looked at half a dozen different sites that compare the two phones, and guess what - the Samsung doesn't get voted the better phone on any of them, that leaves:



Enjoy your Big Mac, 'Arry...

 :Smile: 

Here's a review of the S5 alone, from a website that had the S2 as their number 1 phone, the S3 as their number one phone, S4, oh dear, S5, hmm...

_If you read the few paragraphs above, you'd be forgiven for thinking that the Samsung Galaxy S5 is a boring phone. It very much isn't - it's got lots of elements that users can dig into - but if you were hoping for something that provides a bar for the rest of the competition to aspire to, you'll be left wanting.
The Galaxy S5 has a great camera, strong screen, impressive packaging, a waterproof casing and a blazingly fast engine pumping things along.
But it doesn't have an amazing camera, incredibly battery life, stunning design or genuinely innovative feature, and that cause a few people to wait and see what the competition brings before deciding that this (likely pretty pricey) handset is for them._
http://www.techradar.com/reviews/pho...1226990/review

& the Z2:

_for a flagship phone, Sony has made a very well thought out device that ticks nearly every box you can think of, and then some._
http://www.techradar.com/reviews/pho...1226987/review

More powerful processor, better screen, more RAM, better video and audio, better call quality, highest quality noise cancellation and stereo speakers... The xperia Z2 does rather embarrass the once mighty Samsung Galaxy...

----------


## harrybarracuda

Ignore the idiotic Phanbois, they don't know what a serious phone is, the S5 will go over 40 million in no time. The Sony will be lucky if it gets to 4.

 :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

The Samsung will sell more than the Sony, I'm sure. But, nobody, NOBODY, has said the Samsung S5 is as good as or better than the Sony xperia Z2 - quite the opposite.  :Smile: 

Tell the truth, 'Arry, you were very underwhelmed at the S5 just like everybody else.

Enjoy your Big Mac

----------


## Dillinger

Do you like tacky music too Arry ?  :Smile: 

I'm holding out for the iPhone 6 BTW

----------


## snookmas

moto G Moto G by Motorola - A Google Company

lenovo now  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Moto G is very good for the money. Different type of phone to the ones we're talking about here, but certainly a great phone. I move around a lot and like the best camera on the phone I can get - so I like the Sony's. I also like a good front camera, as I'm away from my family and like video chat.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

That Moto G is what it is. A fast Android device at a cheap price, the camera isnt that bad as long as no fukker flinches, but after unwittingly donating an iphone, Samsung and Sony in the previous year and now seeing a constant line down the Moto G's screen from my new habit of dropping things on the floor, OK,an iphone or the Sony would have required a new back and front, but what the fuck good is that gorilla glass shit when its the inners that take the brunt itself ?

Maybe Arry is right, at least with the Samsung  I'd only need to cut a bit out of a 7 up bottle and would be able to fix it and improve the build quality at the same time

----------


## harrybarracuda

Why don't you just buy a decent cover for your phones?

----------


## Bettyboo

> iphone or the Sony would have required a new back and front


I'm not sure the Sony would. It does very well in the drop tests, and I've treated mine like shite, and it's still as new. The build quality/type is excellent for knocks, drops, in the pocket with keys, etc. I've never had a case on it, leave it in me pocket with me house keys, have dropped it a dozen times, and still not a mark on it. I don't however, give it to katoeys to hold for me while I take their best mate to the toilet with me...  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Dillinger
> 
>  iphone or the Sony would have required a new back and front
> 
> 
> I'm not sure the Sony would. It does very well in the drop tests, and I've treated mine like shite, and it's still as new. The build quality/type is excellent for knocks, drops, in the pocket with keys, etc. I've never had a case on it, leave it in me pocket with me house keys, have dropped it a dozen times, and still not a mark on it. I don't however, give it to katoeys to hold for me while I take their best mate to the toilet with me...


So you take it and the katoey to the toilet.

O....K..........

----------


## baldrick

> I've never had a case on it, leave it in me pocket with me house keys, have dropped it a dozen times, and still not a mark on it.


can a goat eat it ?

----------


## Bettyboo

I suspect they might be able to, goats can eat anything...  :Smile: 

^ Not, me, but somebody we could mention, only a few posts away...  :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

did batty buy a note 3 ?




> Who gives the most Reds? 28-02-2014 12:51 AM Bettyboo This is my first...  Bloody Samsung Note 3...

----------


## Bettyboo

Nope. Just enjoy redding Australians...  :Smile: 

Here's a nice pic for you, Baldrink.

----------


## baldrick

a stylish take on the gay pride rainbow motif

very subtle marketing

----------


## Baas Babelaas

Happy with my S4. 

Less happy with the ho that ran off with my S3.

Decent phones, but a bit plasticky..

----------


## Bettyboo

> Decent phones, but a bit plasticky..


Yes. &, expensive.

----------


## Lash LaRue

I just got the Samsung Galaxy note 3. Freaking awesome bit of technology.
I researched a bit and this one came out better than all the rest. The processor is lighting fast, has 3 gigs of ram, 3200mh battery which can be upgraded to 4800mh. Come standard with 32 gig internal chip and added a 64 gig external storage. And best of all it comes in black and the faux leather back is nicer than the galaxy s4. Overall the device oozes quality and the performance is really spectacular.
The pen feature is nice and easy to use.

Samsung Galaxy Note 3 review: The Best Phablet Just Got A LOT Better : Prices, Specifications, Reviews | Know Your Mobile

----------


## Bettyboo

^it is a good phablet, maybe the best available. 

But, this is not a phablet thread. &, people, such as yourself and Baldrick, who have no class and like the tackier things in life, need to keep your Samsung crap well away!!!  :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

> I just got the Samsung Galaxy note 3. Freaking awesome bit of technology.


the only reason I do not have a note 3 is that I already have a note 2




> who have no class and like the tackier things in life


wine , hookers and cocaine ......  mmmmmmm

you can keep your promised virgins and leave me wallow in my gutter contented

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I just got the Samsung Galaxy note 3. Freaking awesome bit of technology.
> I researched a bit and this one came out better than all the rest. The processor is lighting fast, has 3 gigs of ram, 3200mh battery which can be upgraded to 4800mh. Come standard with 32 gig internal chip and added a 64 gig external storage. And best of all it comes in black and the faux leather back is nicer than the galaxy s4. Overall the device oozes quality and the performance is really spectacular.
> The pen feature is nice and easy to use.
> 
> Samsung Galaxy Note 3 review: The Best Phablet Just Got A LOT Better : Prices, Specifications, Reviews | Know Your Mobile


I got one yesterday, the LTE model, and I've ordered the big fuck off Zerolemon 10000 mAH battery.

I wouldn't touch that Sony rubbish with a shitty stick.

----------


## Lash LaRue

> ^it is a good phablet, maybe the best available. 
> 
> But, this is not a phablet thread. &, people, such as yourself and Baldrick, who have no class and like the tackier things in life, need to keep your Samsung crap well away!!!


Phablet shmablet it does the job with acuity. Samsung got the idea right realizing people dont want tiny gay iphones anymore.

Sony has a lot of catching up to do to make up for the past 10 years of crappy tv's and piss poor phones.
Samsung is the techno king now and Sony just plain sucks dog biscuits.
If I was to change brands it would be for a Lenovo not Sony.

----------


## Bettyboo

> If I was to change brands it would be for a Lenovo not Sony.


That's because you like cheap plastic crap...  :Smile: 

The Sony Z2 is the top phone. The Sony Z1 compact is the top smaller form phone. I agree that the Note3 is the best phablet.

Samsung has a lot, LOT, of very poor phones. The new s5 is very average for a massive price...

----------


## Bettyboo

> I got one yesterday, the LTE model, and I've ordered the big fuck off Zerolemon 10000 mAH battery.


Nice phablet. Too big for my liking.

----------


## baldrick

> Nice phablet. Too big for my liking.


you mean too big for your delicate little girly hands  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

I have very nice hands, 'tis true - here's a pic for you:

----------


## Little Chuchok

> If I was to change brands it would be for a Lenovo not Sony.


Why Lenovo?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Lash LaRue
> 
> 
> If I was to change brands it would be for a Lenovo not Sony.
> 
> 
> Why Lenovo?


Because they're good gear. This is my travelling machine these days.

----------


## Bettyboo

:rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> 



Don't tell me - you've got a Vaio.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Bettyboo

This isn't a laptop thread, 'Arry... Sony Vio's are expensive for the spec you get.

I got a cheap HP, as you know, Win8 with touchscreen, 14" - don't like it much, won't be making the same mistake again... It's light enough and easy enough to carry, I suppose.

Edit to add: the Samsung Galaxy S5 continues to get bad to average reviews while the xperia Compact continues to get best reviews for the smaller phone size, and the xperia Z2 continues to be reviewed as superior to the S5...  :Smile: 

The new HTC should be nice. Samsung S5 not in the top 5 of current phones, when did that last happen to a Samsung Galaxy flagship phone??? Coming on the the heels of the average S4, which also didn't make it to the top of the tree..., it looks like Samsung will be needing to massively up their game for the S6, and the S5 hasn't even hit the shops yet - sad days for Samsung... No wonder 'Arry didn't buy an S4 or, once the review came out,  wait a few weeks for an S5...  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> This isn't a laptop thread, 'Arry... Sony Vio's are expensive for the spec you get.
> 
> I got a cheap HP, as you know, Win8 with touchscreen, 14" - don't like it much, won't be making the same mistake again... It's light enough and easy enough to carry, I suppose.
> 
> Edit to add: the Samsung Galaxy S5 continues to get bad to average reviews while the xperia Compact continues to get best reviews for the smaller phone size, and the xperia Z2 continues to be reviewed as superior to the S5... 
> 
> The new HTC should be nice. Samsung S5 not in the top 5 of current phones, when did that last happen to a Samsung Galaxy flagship phone??? Coming on the the heels of the average S4, which also didn't make it to the top of the tree..., it looks like Samsung will be needing to massively up their game for the S6, and the S5 hasn't even hit the shops yet - sad days for Samsung... No wonder 'Arry didn't buy an S4 or, once the review came out,  wait a few weeks for an S5...


Sorry Boo all I heard was blah blah Sony Sony Sony fap fap fap.

----------


## Bettyboo

Indeed. But I noticed that your S3 never turned into an S4 or S5...  :Smile: 

Good choice to move away from those crap Galaxy S series.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Indeed. But I noticed that your S3 never turned into an S4 or S5... 
> 
> Good choice to move away from those crap Galaxy S series.


Can't you read Boo?

I posted just today that I've just picked up a Note 3 LTE.

This will be my personal phone, and I'll keep the S4  for work.

When God dished out Brains, did you think he said Trains and ask for a small, slow one?

----------


## Little Chuchok

Harold, it would be great if you could review a phone with out your complete bias to Samsung.

The sony has many great reviews, and as you know, how good a phone is has NO correlation to how it sells.Just look at the iphone FFS.It's all marketing.

Can you look at this and give a completely unbiased take?

be careful now, as I know everything technical  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Confused:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ ^ All I heard there was blah blah blah Samsung Samsung Samsung flap flap flap...

^ That's the point, LC; the new Sonys are very good, and have great reviews. My Sony has been excellent. Many people I know have ditched their Samsungs and moved across to Sony Xperias.

The reasons I prefer my xperia X over the Samsung S4 it competes against are: build quality (my phone is still like new even though I've treated it roughly), waterproofing (you can take some amazing underwater pics and videos - very clear), the screen, the camera (both stills and video) and the UI (I hate the childlike nature of Samsung's Touchwiz). Also price - being cheaper than the Samsungs.

The just out xperia Z1 compact and Z2 are even better. When I change my xperia Z, I'll probably get an xperia z1 compact because it has a better size for me, and a better camera and screen. I find the camera to be really important, and I take lots of videos (where the Sony shines due to the Bravia technology).

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The reason I prefer my xperia X over the Samsung S4 is because I'm as bent as a 90 baht note


Exactly.

----------


## Bettyboo



----------


## baldrick

> I find the camera to be really important


yes - but without a flash it is an epic fail

----------


## Bettyboo

There is a flash, and the z1 and z2 have far better flash mechanisms than my z.

I've done many many pics and vids, some shown on this board, all with the simple ease of point and click - the pics aren't bad...  :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

> the pics aren't bad...


so they aren't good either ?   :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

They are very good for a camera phone... The Z2 and Z1 compact are as close as you can currently get to a real camera (with regard to quality of pictures), but there are half a dozen phones that do very good pics nowadays.

I'm just looking at some short vids I shot on the beach in Sri Lanka and at a Tibetan temple in Nepal, they are amazing...  :Smile:

----------


## Little Chuchok



----------


## barbaro

Can someone give me his/her opinion on the:

_Samsung Galaxy Ace3_.

I am not "into" phones and want an affordable (read: cheaper)  phone that will allow me to check email for mostly work purposes.

I'd appreciate any advice info.  Of course, I've read the specs and reviews but want to hear from a person. I don't know anyone that has this phone.

----------


## Bogon

Blackbery Z10 or Z30 is the way to go barbaro.

For emails and work stuff you can't go wrong.

A Z10 will set you back around 8,000 Baht (they were going for 24,000 baht just under a year ago.

You can listen to the nayslayers, but I bet none have had a blackberry for the past few years. 

They have come on leaps and bounds.

This is coming from a bloke in the last 3 years hs has a HTC Android, Nokia Window 8 and Blackberry 10 with the missus holding an Iphone 4s now. I have used all the platforms and rate Blackberry the best at the present time. Don't panic about the lack off apps because you can download Android apps directly on them now without any of that sideloading crap.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Samsung Galaxy Ace3.


I don't know this phone but the missus got her little sister a Galaxy duo for 5,500 baht - it seems to be fine.

The BBZ10 is good for the money, if you can get one for 8,000 baht. I looked at it when I got my xperia Z, and I liked the Z10, but not as much. They were the same money then; now the xperia z is 15,000, so 8,000 for the z10 is good.

----------


## harrybarracuda

You're not STILL banging on about your shitty Sony are you?

Jesus, you're like a broken record.

 :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> You're not STILL banging on about your shitty Sony are you?
> 
> Jesus, you're like a broken record.


'Arry - you do know that this thread is all about the Sony Xperia Z1 compact, right???

----------


## baldrick

> but I bet none have had a blackberry for the past few years.


work issued crackberry curve - my note 2 is much better

----------


## Bogon

^ Touche

Does it run on BB10?

----------


## baldrick

> ^ Touche


the touch directional button is not very good   :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> You're not STILL banging on about your shitty Sony are you?
> 
> Jesus, you're like a broken record.
> 
> 
> 'Arry - you do know that this thread is all about the Sony Xperia Z1 compact, right???


No, it says "The best phone/camera" and the shitty Sony isn't it, which is why they have warehouses full of the things.

 :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> which is why they have warehouses full of the things.


???

Your love of the plastic Samsung phones, irrational love; I hasten to add, appears to get the better of you 'Arry. You may not like the phone, but the reviews are excellent and people with them are well satisfied...

----------


## harrybarracuda

Keep trying Boo, not even close mate.




> 06 February, 2014 Sony did cut its forecast for number of smartphones sold to 40 million units from 42 million. Considering it has already sold 30.3 million, this implies Sony expects to sell under 10 million units in the first three months of 2014.


Yes, people are already getting bored with the things. Samsung sold 10 million Note 3's alone in that time.

 :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

The note is good. The S4 and S5 are not so good...

Now 'Arry, you fukin lunatic...  :Smile:  It turns out that foreign bought phones won't work in Korea, so I'm gonna have to get a contract with a new phone next month. Any suggestions?  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The note is good. The S4 and S5 are not so good...
> 
> Now 'Arry, you fukin lunatic...  It turns out that foreign bought phones won't work in Korea, so I'm gonna have to get a contract with a new phone next month. Any suggestions?


Rent one in Korea, they use the American system.

----------


## Bettyboo

The problem is the carriers - they bar phones that haven't been bought in a contract with them... I'll just see what contract I can get for one year, decent 3G/4G and an ok phone. I don't know the costs, so I can't say. Don't worry, I'll keep you informed...  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Why? I don't give a shit.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ yes you do, you wanna see my new Sony, bought in Korea, you know you do; nobody forces you to the thread, but you come back time after time...  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Because I posted in it, and I am always keen to help people who learn from my extremely useful postings rather than the "Blah Blah I love Sony fap fap fap" shit you keep posting due to your incurable confirmation bias.

----------


## Bettyboo

> nobody forces you to the thread, but you come back time after time...


After time...  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Here's a Chinese phone to piss on both  Sony and Samsung's bonfire

Oppo Announces Find 7 Flagship Device – 5.5Inch 538PPI 2K Display Monster with 50mp camera. 







> At their global media launch in Beijing, Oppo have unveiled their   flagship smartphone, the feature-packed Find 7. As expected, the Find 7   will be the smallest 2K display at a staggering 5.5inches and a   resolution of 2560 x 1440 it gives a jaw dropping 538PPI. The Oppo Find 7   has a JDI-Manufactured Quad HD Display and is truly the smallest 2K   display on the market. The Find 7 is powered by a 2.5GHz Qualcomm   Snapdragon 801 Quad Core CPU with Adreno 330 GPU as well as 3GB of  RAM.





> On the imaging side, the Find 7 will feature a 13MP  IMX214 Sony  Sensor with dedicated ISP, Dual-mode LED flash, f/2.0  Aperture lens as  well as Pure Image 2.0 featureset that also includes a  50MP Super Zoom  software enhancement suite. How exactly this works, is  still a mystery  to us, but as soon as we figure it out, we’ll bring it  to you. It  appears that the sensor will shoot 10 shots continuously,  before merging  them into a massive 50MP image. The Find 7 will also  record 4K videos  at 30fps and feature RAW file export, a crazy  32-second slow shutter  speed, as well as a Hand-Held Night Mode.
>  The Oppo Find 7 will also be the first smartphone to feature the MAXX   Audio Mobile Technology. This software enhancement feature promises to   deliver the best audio quality ever produced on a smartphone, while the   MAXXEQ Equaliser allows you to have even greater audio control.
>  Wrapping up the features is the impressive 3,000mAh battery that has a   brand new VOOC battery charging technology that can quickly charge your   Find 7 from flat to 75% in just 30 minutes, this is pretty handy and 4   times faster than conventional chargers.
>  The lower-end variant, the Find 7a, will be on sale in China from   March 20 (that’s tomorrow) for 2998 Yuan (around RM1590), while the   flagship Find 7 will be priced at 3498 Yuan (around RM1850). However,   the higher end Find 7′s availability both in China and internationally   has not been announced.











Oppo Announces Find 7 Flagship Device - 5.5Inch 538PPI 2K Display Monster | Lowyat.NET

----------


## harrybarracuda

Oh FFS Dilly now Betty's going to go scrabbling around trying to find websites say that his wanky Sony is better than that and so the cycle continues.

 :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

What... a pink Z3 prototype ? :Smile:

----------


## Baas Babelaas

That OPPO looks nice. Just bought an S4 after my S3 got nicked in Cambo.

Will hold out for a year or so (that's more or less how long phones last these days) and see what's on the market then.

The S3 was good. The S4 is marginally better (ie. faster).

End of the day, they're all top-end phones, and do their jobs as expected. Until they expire on their chosen date, day and time.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Oh and you said it had a 50MP camera - but according to the table it's only 13MP.

Now Boo will scream in relief and go and knock one out.

----------


## Dillinger

^ I lied about that bit  :Smile: 

but....




> It appears that the sensor will shoot 10 shots continuously, before merging them into a massive 50MP image

----------


## Bettyboo

> End of the day, they're all top-end phones, and do their jobs as expected. Until they expire on their chosen date, day and time.


There is some truth to that. I went around Bkk looking at phones today, kinda felt like buying something, even considered an iPad mini retina with 3g (can't get wifi currently in me new house...), but the sales staff were so crap I gave up. Had a nice pink (shocking pink no less!) z1 compact in Muscat yesterday, thought about buying that too. But... me cheap HP laptop and my xperia z do everything between them - don't need anything else...




> with 50mp camera.


Liar, liar pants on fire - it has a crap camera...

Now, I was looking at all the phones out there, picking them up and playing (I had 6 hours to kill in Muscat yesterday and about 3 hours in Bkk today...) and my thoughts are:

The iPhone 5c is utter shite.

The iPhone 5s is very nice, especially in grey, but it seems just a little bit too small.

The Sony xperia z1 compact is a rrally nice phone, a better size than the iPhone 5s, but the iPhone does feel nicer in the hand.

The Samsung s3 is a good price fro a decent phone, down to about 11,500 baht. The s4 is very average indeed. 

The HTC 1 is really nice, but a little bit big.

The HTC One mini is really nice, but the specs let it down a but, but at 12,000 baht it's not bad - a 9,000 baht it'd be great. Funnily enough, my friend who had the an HTC W8 phone was looking to buy one today, but said she'd wait until it comes down below 10,000 baht. She is having problems with the windows phone...

The Samsung s3 and s4 felt really plastic and cheap compared to all the others I've mentioned. I know many of you folks like them, but at the price (they are bloody expensive) they just feel horrible to me...

----------


## harrybarracuda

I told you Dilly, here comes Boo!

FAP! FAP! FAP!

 :Smile: 

And the cnut didn't even look at the Note 3, the dogs bollocks.

----------


## Dillinger

the thing Betty doesnt get, with his waterproof sony, is... phone cases. 

2 mates come to mind, one has an s4 with a  leather outer, suede inner, wallet case and you can feel its  quality as well as see it through that great screen. the other has an iphone 5s with a plastic battery pack clamped on, which totally destroys the quality feel

----------


## xanax

Anyone seen a motorola moto G on sale in Bkk yet?

----------


## Baas Babelaas

A phone's a phone's a phone.

My S4 does all that I need to do. Actually came with Google earth pre-installed.

No complaints. The S3 was good too, but the body had some cracks after six months (in a case).

If I were to lose the S4 today (touch wood) I'd get the S5 or the Samsung Curve (only available in Korea for now).

Nonetheless, a phone's phone. No need for diatribe or dramatics about the best phone out.

Note: all my students roll with Samsungs. Apple must be kicking itself in the balls right now.

----------


## Bettyboo

> No need for diatribe or dramatics





> all my students roll with Samsungs


...  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Have you seen this? I'm overcome with joy.

Maybe, just maybe, the Xperia Z2 compact will come in orange:



http://www.techradar.com/news/phone-...ochure-1245978

----------


## david44

The trouble with coming in orange it leaves a ring around your apparatus and tastes pithy later,A watermelon allows more freedom of action and you can always  hand out the leavings to the class swots at a seminar?

----------


## harrybarracuda

Ah fuck who let that nutter out?

----------


## Bettyboo

Are you talking about me or David44, 'Arry?

 :rofl: 

Can't get Sony here in Korea, 'Arry - might have to go for an LG G2 or LG G3... I do like the Sony xperia Z1 and Z2 compact though...

----------


## hooter

> Ah fuck who let that nutter out?


Pissing myself laughing.

Just bought a Sammy Galaxy Tab 3 10.1.

For me the best mobey Samsung have produced thus far is the Wave 3.

----------


## peterpan

My daughter has a Nokia, it seems to perform well, partic for the money, it seems to take decent photos, judging by the huge quantity she posts on face book. 
And it makes phone calls, emails, skype and lots of other shit, I dunno what it cost, but I know it was nothing like the truck load of money that samsung etc cost, being a Nokia, good build quality as  well.

----------


## harrybarracuda

This takes some beating at that price.

OnePlus One With CyanogenMod 11S Review: The Best Flagship Phone You Can&#039;t Buy

----------


## barbaro

> My daughter has a Nokia, it seems to perform well, partic for the money, it seems to take decent photos, judging by the huge quantity she posts on face book. 
> And it makes phone calls, emails, skype and lots of other shit, I dunno what it cost, but I know it was nothing like the truck load of money that samsung etc cost, being a Nokia, good build quality as  well.


Yes Peter, Nokia is a brand that I trust.

I had a Nokia phone in the 2000s for 7 years. Built like a tank.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Not bad for $300 either. One on the way to check out once they ship it.

Huawei announces US pricing and availability of Ascend Mate2 4G - GSMArena.com news

----------


## baldrick

^ what sort of glass though ? I am a fan of the gorilla glass phone now

----------


## Bogon

^ Got this from the link...

The Huawei Ascend Mate2 totes a 6.1” 720p IPS display covered by *Corning  Gorilla Glass 3.* Its main camera is a 13MP BSI unit, coupled with a 5MP  front-facing snapper.

No idea what the "corning" bit means, but it seems a decent bit of kit for the price.

----------


## baldrick

> No idea what the "corning" bit means


Dow Corning -  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dow_Corning

----------


## Bogon

^ Ta. Learn something new everyday.

----------


## Bettyboo

The glass and its name/reputation is certainly not the be all and end all. Here in Korea, 50% of the LGs I see have cracked/broken screens. iPhones are notorious for easily breaking their screens too. A lot of it is down to the manufacturing process and the type of screen display that affects the manufacturing process. LGs have great screens, but they break - the locals have told me it's down to the type of screen technology they use and how that affects/hinders the manufacturing process.

I can honestly say that I do not know of a tougher/more durable phone than my Xperia Z - still looks new after 18 months of hard use.

----------


## Tickiteboo

^ just got myself a Sony Experia Betty. Does pretty much all I need from a phone.
I'm only 4 days in, but overall I'm pretty happy with it.  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The glass and its name/reputation is certainly not the be all and end all. Here in Korea, 50% of the LGs I see have cracked/broken screens. iPhones are notorious for easily breaking their screens too. A lot of it is down to the manufacturing process and the type of screen display that affects the manufacturing process. LGs have great screens, but they break - the locals have told me it's down to the type of screen technology they use and how that affects/hinders the manufacturing process.
> 
> I can honestly say that I do not know of a tougher/more durable phone than my Xperia Z - still looks new after 18 months of hard use.


That's because that's all you've had.

Duh.

----------


## Dillinger

> I can honestly say that I do not know of a tougher/more durable phone than my Xperia Z - still looks new after 18 months of hard use.


Can't remember the last time I owned a phone for that length of time :Smile: 

You can have the strongest gorilla glass in the world, the shockwaves of a drop will still fuk up your display though, hence my old Moto G and even the Z2
http://www.androidauthority.com/xper...p-test-388498/

which fares a lot better than the Z1
http://www.androidauthority.com/xper...p-test-280082/
So I would imagine your old Z wouldn't take a drop too well


Think I will buy a case for my G2 tomorrow
LG G2 drop test: how durable is a thin bezel? | Android Authority

----------


## Jesus Jones

I know nothing of phones but last week I bought an S5 and the camera is shit compared to my previous SIII which was easy and not too sensitive to shaking.

Another thing I have notice with my week old S5 is that it has the same problem as my S3.  Occasionally the letter N doesn't work and just appears a a space.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ I thought the S5 was supposed to be a decent phone, it felt pretty good in my hand when I played about with it in the shop... But, the S3 always topped the lists of best phones, the S5 scrapes into the top 5, sometimes; so your analysis seems consistent with reviews.




> Think I will buy a case for my G2 tomorrow


How much was the G2? Should be pretty cheap now - nice phone, but the Korean UIs are bloody horrible...  :Sad: 




> You can have the strongest gorilla glass in the world, the shockwaves of a drop will still fuk up your display though


Tis true, but the construction helps. I've dropped me phone 10+ times, I suspect an iPhone or LG would have a broken screen by now. I prefer the design of the z to the z1 and z2.

I've never had a case for my xperia z, they were made to be rugged. But, if you have an iPhone, LG or Samsung, you do need a case.

----------


## Dillinger

> How much was the G2?


1,289 ringgit C.O.D, plus 20 ringgit delivery.

Great site

LG+G2: "lg+g2" product in ipmart.com

I dont like the cases though, too chunky in your pocket

----------


## Bettyboo

> I dont like the cases though


Have you seen the new G3 cases? pretty cool, round hole that you can do stuff on the screen. Great colours too...






> 1,289 ringgit C.O.D, plus 20 ringgit delivery.


What's that in proper money???

----------


## Dillinger

1 ringgit = 10 baht





> Have you seen the new G3 cases? pretty cool,


you are kidding..... right ?  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

What about these ones then Betty ?



That one's 1,600 baht



Hmmm, 1,299 baht with a stand



only 200 baht for that one

----------


## Bettyboo

There's at least 3 different 'official' cases for the G3 - they're trying hard to push it; actually selling better than the S5 in Korea from what I can see.

12,500 odd baht for the G2 is good value.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Amazon is expected to launch it’s first-ever smartphone at an event in Seattle on 18 June (starting at 6.30pm UK time)

----------


## harrybarracuda

Amazon Fire Phone unveiled
The $200 Fire Phone is equipped with a 3-D capable screen and an ability to recognize music and TV shows

5:00 p.m. CDT, June 18, 2014

More than seven years after Apple introduced the iPhone, Amazon unveiled the Fire Phone, its first foray into the smartphone market Wednesday at an event in Seattle hosted by Amazon CEO Jeff Bezos.

Bezos pulled the phone out his pocket before a crowd of 300 gathered near Seattle.

The $200 Fire Phone is equipped with a 3D-capable screen and an ability to recognize music and TV shows. It has 4.7-inch HD display, a quad-core 2.2GHz processor and 2GB RAM. The phone will be available on July 25 through its exclusive carrier, AT&T. Without a contract, it's available for $649. 

Fire Phone has a 13 megapixel rear-facing camera with f/2.0 lens. And Amazon's is includeing free, unlimited photo storage, jumping into a crowded field dominated by Apple Inc. and Samsung Electronics.

The Fire Phone also featuers a rubberized frame, Gorilla Glass on both sides and CNC aluminum buttons.

"This phone is gorgeous. We put a huge amount of effort into the industrial design," Bezos told the crowd, according to a live report by Engadget.

Emphasizing music and video, closely linked with Amazon's Prime membership that includes streaming, the phone is also trying to make its mark with flattened earbud cords to prevent tangling.

A “Firefly” feature allows users to point the phone at an object, such as a product, or direct it to listen to a song. If the device recognizes it, the user can buy it on Amazon.com if it is sold there.

And, Amazon is adding the Mayday immediate help feature it added to its newer Kindles.

The online retailer was initially coy about identifying its new product. It announced the 12:30 p.m. CST event through a tweet along with a YouTube video teaser that shows users reacting to something being held at lap level, but doesn't show what's in their hands.

The company is jumping into a crowded and hyper-competitive arena dominated by deep-pocketed rivals such as Samsung Electronics and Apple, as well as lower-cost rivals from Asia, even as sales growth slows in some markets that are saturated. 

By introducing a handset, Amazon can more directly push access to its online store, or digital content like music, movies and games, to consumers.

A smartphone also adds to the growing lineup of tablet, e-reader and other hardware that can help Amazon circumvent Apple, Google and Samsung, which serve as digital gatekeepers by controlling how applications and media reach customers on mobile gadgets.

Copyright © 2014 Chicago Tribune Company, LLC

----------


## Bettyboo

^ a different take on things, seems interesting, but heavily linked to their content and the rights which may or may not be available in various territories - hence, maybe limited for us out in Asia?

----------


## harrybarracuda

And $649 so I don't think so somehow.

----------


## Bogon

> The *$200* Fire Phone is equipped with a 3-D capable screen





> The* $200* Fire Phone is equipped with a 3D-capable screen





> The phone will be available on July 25 through its exclusive carrier, AT&T. Without a contract, it's available for *$649*.


So how much will the bloody thing cost in Bangkok?

----------


## Bettyboo

^ doubt it'll make it to Thailand; content issues?

I've read a few reviews of the phone now, seems to be:

- mid priced phone specs.
- great for shopping through Amazon.
- top end phone money.

ok phone, too expensive and you're just giving Amazon your money for the right to shop with them - don't think it'll catch on; the phone should practically be a giveaway... On the upside, it comes with a year's subscription to prime (lots of good shows, films, book content), so whack in an HDMi to your TV and you're laughing (if you are in a market that gets their content)...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> The *$200* Fire Phone is equipped with a 3-D capable screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jaysus you're dim sometimes.

$200 with an AT&T contract.

$649 SIM free.

+20% in Thailand I would think. Although data is cheaper than the US from what I can gather.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

What's going on with the Moto G?

Said it would be in Thailand months ago but still not here.

----------


## Bogon

> Jaysus you're dim sometimes.


..and you're even dimmer dickwad. :Smile: 

I asked how much the phone would cost in Bangkok






> So how much will the bloody thing cost in Bangkok?


I highlighted the prices as it shows how much it costs on contract compared to sim-free.

You reckon it will cost around $780?

----------


## harrybarracuda

Have you ever seen a Kindle Fire on sale in Bangkok?

----------


## Dillinger

> What's going on with the Moto G?


forget the Moto G with it's shite camera, there are better phones out there for the price now.




> Samsung, LG, and every other smartphone maker out there be afraid - be very afraid. Xiaomi is here.


Xiaomi Mi3 Review | Stuff

----------


## Bogon

> Have you ever seen a Kindle Fire on sale in Bangkok?


Never looked to be honest.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Have you ever seen a Kindle Fire on sale in Bangkok?
> 
> 
> Never looked to be honest.


Just thinking you may only be able to buy it from Amazon or AT&T.




> Fire phone features nine bands of 4G-LTE, four bands of GSM, five bands of UMTS for better voice coverage, faster data speeds, and international roaming, plus 802.11ac support, Wi-Fi channel bonding, NFC and Bluetooth support.


Not bad.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Ah here we go.

Size	5.5" x 2.6" x 0.35" (139.2mm x 66.5mm x 8.9mm)
Weight	5.64 ounces (160 grams)
Processor	2.2GHz Quad-core Snapdragon 800 CPU, with Adreno 330 GPU and 2GB of RAM
Display	4.7" HD LCD display, with 1280 x 720 resolution at 315 ppi, 590 cd/m2 brightness (typical), 1000:1 contrast ratio (typical)
Cameras	13 MP rear-facing camera, multi-frame HDR, auto focus, optical image stabilization, f/2.0 5-element wide aperture lens, LED flash
2.1 MP front-facing camera
OS	Fire OS 3.5.0
Storage	32 GB or 64 GB
Cloud Storage	Free cloud storage for all Amazon content, and photos taken with Fire phone
Battery	Battery size: 2400mAh. Talk time: up to 22 hours; standby time: up to 285 hours. Video playback: up to 11 hours; audio playback: up to 65 hours.
Video recording	1080p HD video recording at 30 fps (front- and rear-facing cameras)
Audio playback	Dual stereo speakers with Dolby Digital Plus audio processing
TV and Video	Supports screen mirroring and Second Screen
Content formats supported	Audio: Dolby Digital (AC-3), Dolby Digital Plus (E-AC-3), non-DRM AAC, MP3, MIDI, OGG, PCM/WAVE, AAC LC/ELD, HE-AAC (v1 & v2), AMR-NB, AMR-WB, AMR-WB+, Audible Enhanced format (AAX); Video: MPEG4, VP8, H.264/MPEG4/AVC,MPEG4 SP, H.263,AVI,HDCP2.x, PlayReady DRM; Images: JPG, GIF, PNG, BMP, GIF87a,GIF89a; Viewable docs: PDF, unprotected MOBI, PRC natively, DOC, DOCX, Kindle (AZW), KF8, TXT
Sensors	Dynamic Perspective sensor system with invisible infrared illumination, gyroscope, accelerometer, magnetometer, barometer, proximity sensor, ambient light sensor
Location	GPS, Assisted GPS, GLONASS, Wi-Fi/Cellular location, and Digital compass
Cellular	UMTS/HSPA+/DC-HSDPA (850, 900, 1700/2100, 1900, 2100 MHz), Quad-band GSM/EDGE (850, 900, 1800, 1900 MHz), 9 bands of 4G-LTE (Bands 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 7, 8, 17, 20), supports carrier aggregation
Connectivity	802.11a/b/g/n/ac Wi-Fi, up to 300 Mbps with channel bonding; Bluetooth 3.0 wireless technology; NFC enabled
Headphones	Premium, tangle-free headphones with remote and mic
Rating for hearing aids	M4, T4
SIM Card	Pre-installed Nano SIM card
Ports	Micro USB 2.0
3.5mm headphone
Warranty and Service	1-year Limited Warranty included. Use of Fire phone is subject to these terms
Included in the Box	Amazon Fire Phone with Fire OS 3.5.0
Premium headphones with remote and mic
Micro USB to USB charging cable
USB power adapter (5W)
Quick Start Guide

----------


## Bettyboo

It's not a bad phone at all. But, in this very competitive market where the likes of the Samsung Galaxy 5 (miles better than this Amazon phone, and a similar price) only just scrapes into the top ten then this Amazon phone will not make the grade. Equal phones can be bought for a third of the money, far far better phones for the same money...

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> Xiaomi Mi3 Review | Stuff


Sell it in Thailand?

How much?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> It's not a bad phone at all. But, in this very competitive market where the likes of the Samsung Galaxy 5 (miles better than this Amazon phone, and a similar price) only just scrapes into the top ten then this Amazon phone will not make the grade. Equal phones can be bought for a third of the money, far far better phones for the same money...



Well I'll take a look anyway. Shipping on 25th July.

I like the fact that it covers all the networks, LTE and Wifi. And my home network is 802.11ac as well.

----------


## Dillinger

> Sell it in Thailand?
> 
> How much?


i don't know about Thailand, i can bring one over though and leave it on the bar again :Smile: 

there's a few pee'd off ebayers here

Xiaomi Malaysia Drops Mi 3 Retail Price to RM769, Effective Tomorrow | Lowyat.NET

----------


## baldrick

> SIM Card Pre-installed Nano SIM card


fail.

----------


## luckyjim

So, which electric telephone is best?
It's our wedding anniversary tomorrow and a phone is an option.
Something about which I know nothing.

----------


## aging one

> So, which electric telephone is best? It's our wedding anniversary tomorrow and a phone is an option. Something about which I know nothing.


electric telephone? wish you luck. :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

> So, which electric telephone is best?


if you are willing to spend 11-12k baht - samsung galaxy grand 2 duos

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> SIM Card Pre-installed Nano SIM card
> 
> 
> fail.


Tells you their target audience....

----------


## coolhandluke

The iPhone killer is almost here...

----------


## Bettyboo

^ if you say so, Luke...  :Smile: 

W8 phones are ok, but can't see them taking over from Android/iOS for a good while yet (if ever).

I reckon the LG G3 is good, but not that good, so a good time to get a cheap G2 now that the price has crashed down. No really spectacular phone this year; I still am reckoning on the Sony Xperia Z2 compact when it's out in a couple of months.

(although the phone touted as such is just a Japanese plastic version of the Z1 compact, so may be a while yet...)

Haven't seen anything that's come out this year and is so great that I wanna upgrade from my xperia Z.

----------


## baldrick

> so a good time to get a cheap G2


kee baht ?  what is the glass ?

is the nokia the only contender under 6k with a decent camera and flash ?

----------


## barbaro

[QUOTE=Dillinger;2801295]


> my old Moto G


Dillinger,

Please tell me your thoughts on your Moto-G experience?

That is my #1 choice for my new buy.

----------


## coolhandluke

> W8 phones are ok, but can't see them taking over from Android/iOS for a good while yet (if ever).


I think more and more people leaving the Android platform as there is only so many times they will put up with regular crashes, manufacturer malaware (esp Samsung), poor performance because of all the background apps that don't like to be killed and the shitty interface.

MS are investing huge amounts of time and money in the WP platform and Nokia - they will get there in the end as they always do.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ Lots of fans of Android and iOS, and only now are W8 phones starting to be decent quality; they've been behind for the last few years. Not many manufacturers, other than Nokia, putting out top phones on the windows system.




> what is the glass ?


Get a case you cheap bastard...




> is the nokia the only contender under 6k with a decent camera and flash ?


Not many in that price range with good cameras.




> Moto-G experience?


Poor camera.

If folks like the video capture and playback then the Sony xperias with Bravia engine are a lot better than the Samsungs and LGs; I was surprised by how big the difference was between them. Haven't seen the iTards or Nokias playing back video.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> W8 phones are ok, but can't see them taking over from Android/iOS for a good while yet (if ever).
> 
> 
> I think more and more people leaving the Android platform as there is only so many times they will put up with regular crashes, manufacturer malaware (esp Samsung), poor performance because of all the background apps that don't like to be killed and the shitty interface.
> 
> MS are investing huge amounts of time and money in the WP platform and Nokia - they will get there in the end as they always do.


Like they did with the Zune? Or the Surface? You don't find it amusing that they've started making Android phones, or that they make more money out of Android than they do Windows Phone?

 ::chitown::

----------


## coolhandluke

> Originally Posted by coolhandluke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> ...


I find your nonsensical post funny.

MS are a bloody useless bunch, as everyone knows,  but they will get there in the end even if they have to spend 100 times more than any other company would (or could).

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by coolhandluke
> ...


Can't you read or something?

They tried that with the Zune and the Surface. If the product is shit it is pointless.

WP8 doesn't have enough apps and it isn't customisable enough.

----------


## Bogon

> WP8 doesn't have enough apps and it isn't customisable enough.


Jaysus, you're dim sometimes.

W8 is the most customisable platform going.

The phone (and especially the homescreen) is built to how the user wants it to appear.

You can duck about with size, colour and appearance on all tiles that appear on the phone. It is 100% customized to how you want it.

I have owned a W8 phone BTW. Have you?  ::chitown:: 


Oh. I have a BB10 phone, andorid tab and I-Poo 4s at home to compare it to.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> WP8 doesn't have enough apps and it isn't customisable enough.
> 
> 
> Jaysus, you're dim sometimes.
> 
> W8 is the most customisable platform going.
> 
> ...


You clearly think 'customisable' means moving different sized tiles around.

It's a bag of crap, that's why hardly anyone buys it.

A good internet/mail/phone for dimwits though, because that's about all it does.

And yes, I've had Windows Phones since they invented them, Microsoft are simply shit at it, and the only reason they can't be blamed for ruining Nokia is that Nokia did it themselves.

 :rofl:

----------


## Bettyboo

http://www.extremetech.com/computing...by-the-numbers

----------


## Bogon

> You clearly think 'customisable' means moving different sized tiles around.


No. I think customized means that you can change the size, colour, location, icon and priority on your homescreen.

Tell me another OS you can do this on?

Apple (no), Android (no), BB (no)...

Jeez...

----------


## Bettyboo

I hated MS and iAPPle for what they were. The irony is that in a very short space of time that Google is quickly becoming a far more scary company; military robotics, language interfaces, global external and internal (in your house!) GPS and rendering, Google glasses all conected to their database in real time, etc, and all potentially going back to a combination of corporate lawyers and shadow government bodies...  :Sad:

----------


## Bogon

^

Bit 1984 isn't it.

I must admit that my Nokia W8 phone was a shite bit of kit (gone within 6 months), but by miles it had the most customized functions of any phone on the market.

I'm on BB10 now and am well happy with what they have to offer (the OS is updated quite often). BB 10.3 should be ready for release in the next couple of months.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ it is scary. The BB10 was a good buy at 12,000 baht or less (not so at 20k or 25k). Basically, most of the top end phones are good.

----------


## Bogon

The Z10 came out around the 23k mark last year and dropped to 8k 6 months later.

I jumped in at the 8k price on the strength of Thormawhatsathingies (the fish man) write-up.

Amazing price for what it can do.

----------


## Bettyboo

> I jumped in at the 8k price on the strength of Thormawhatsathingies (the fish man) write-up.
> 
> Amazing price for what it can do.


Fully agree at that price. 

I bought my Xperia Z at 20k ish about 18 months ago, and the Z10 was pretty close in function and style - good phone.

----------


## Mr Earl

I have far fewer issues arise using Android than with windows. Windows is infested with nasty things. I'm seriously considering going back to apple for that reason.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> You clearly think 'customisable' means moving different sized tiles around.
> 
> 
> No. I think customized means that you can change the size, colour, location, icon and priority on your homescreen.
> 
> Tell me another OS you can do this on?
> 
> ...


You clearly know jack shit about Android or the huge variety of Launchers and widgets out there, let alone what you can do if you root it - which you can't with WP8.

----------


## Bogon

Can't you read or something?

I was replying to this quote...




> WP8 doesn't have enough apps and it isn't customisable enough.


I clearly and reasonably replied that yes, W8 is highly customable with examples of a few things that the other OS's cannot perform.

You look a bit of a wally trying to hit back with your spiel about Android.

I could call you out and say you know jack shit about W8, but that would be just plain rude.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Can't you read or something?
> 
> I was replying to this quote...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you think being able to pretty up a few tiles and move them around a screen is "customisation", it explains your lack of understand of what customisation really means.

Then again, the fact that you own a Windows phone is evidence of that already.

 :rofl:

----------


## slackula

> The Z10 came out around the 23k mark last year and dropped to 8k 6 months later.


The 7-11 online store (yes - there is such a thing!) is listing the Z10 at 5,990 Baht. I asked the Mrs to call them up and she was told they are out of stock at the moment but there was a page where she could sign up to be notified if/when they come back.

5,990 seems well dodgy for something as nice as the Z10, but if it is true it would be an amazing deal:

Blackberry ?? ? ?? ???

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Bogon
> 
> The Z10 came out around the 23k mark last year and dropped to 8k 6 months later.
> 
> 
> The 7-11 online store (yes - there is such a thing!) is listing the Z10 at 5,990 Baht. I asked the Mrs to call them up and she was told they are out of stock at the moment but there was a page where she could sign up to be notified if/when they come back.
> 
> 5,990 seems well dodgy for something as nice as the Z10, but if it is true it would be an amazing deal:
> 
> Blackberry ?? ? ?? ???


It seems a great price for a 16 month old, reasonably spec'd phone designed for a proprietary operating system and mail service.

----------


## Bogon

> Then again, the fact that you own a Windows phone is evidence of that already.


Please try to read...




> I must admit that my Nokia W8 phone was a shite bit of kit (gone within 6 months)





> I'm on BB10 now


I don't have a Windows and the one I did own was crap, but you my friend...




> And yes, I've had Windows Phones since they invented them

----------


## harrybarracuda

I read this:




> I have owned a W8 phone BTW. Have you? 
> 
> 
> Oh. I have a BB10 phone, andorid _(sic)_ tab and I-Poo 4s at home to compare it to.


Ripping stuff.




> And yes, I've had Windows Phones since they invented them


Yes, and this week I'll have an Ascend Mate II and in a couple of weeks an Android Fire. And when it comes out, the iflop 6 and whatever handsets Samsung release in the next cycle.

Little light bulb coming on yet?

 ::chitown::

----------


## Bung

I just bought an LG G2 for 16,000 baht with two cases, screen protector and power bank thrown in. Pretty good deal.

----------


## Bettyboo

^it's a decent deal. The G2 is a good phone.

As I've said before, getting the last generation which does 99% of the latest and greatest at nearly half the cost is a great way forward. I like the xperia Z, and at under 12,000 baht I'd say it's an excellent deal; so are the BB10s at under 10k.

I was looking at stuff like the Nexus 5, but for the same or less money you can get an Xperia Z or G2 which are just better phones, far better cameras and battery life; that may not have been the case a year or so ago. Older generation Samsungs and iApples are still overly expensive (S4 and plastic iApple 5c for example which is just the 5 in a cheaper plastic case at a high price...), but the LGs and Sonys are cheap when they get older. Not sure about the cost of a first generation HTC One.

The BB is a special case due to the company issues and sowftware, but you get a lot of bang for your buck there too.

Loads of folk will be splashing out 600 pounds or so on the new iPhone 6 in a while, but a G2 or Xperia Z does pretty much equal to that (we will have to wait and see to be sure) for half, or less of the money...

----------


## baldrick

> at under 12,000 baht


samsung galaxy grand 2 - Samsung Galaxy Grand 2 - Full phone specifications

----------


## Bogon

> Little light bulb coming on yet?


So you are a storeboy at The Carphone Warehouse?

C'mon Harry, can't we just get along?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Little light bulb coming on yet?
> 
> 
> So you are a storeboy at The Carphone Warehouse?
> 
> C'mon Harry, can't we just get along?


Not if you keep blamming on about WP8 being customisable we can't!

 :rofl:

----------


## raycarey

> samsung galaxy grand 2


10,900 on invadeIT

----------


## raycarey

> Originally Posted by baldrick
> 
> samsung galaxy grand 2
> 
> 
> 10,900 on invadeIT



and 9,900 on lazada

----------


## harrybarracuda

OK you bunch of cheap charlies, here's your holy grail.




> For the same amount of money as an Apple adapter plug, Indian mobile company Kabonn is selling a fully fledged Android smartphone.
> 
> The Karbonn Smart A50S is on sale now at a starting price of 2,699 rupees, or twenty-six of your British pounds, SIM-free. It’s only 2G with EDGE support, in part because the IP royalties on 3G are so significant (thank you Qualcomm), but it does have a 2MP pixel main camera, VGA front camera and 2GB of internal memory – of which they claim 600Mb is free. This is expandable to 32GB with a micro SD card.
> 
> Its 3.5-inch capacitive touch-sensitive screen has a pixel resolution of 480 x 320 and a 1100mAh battery that is good for a day. The size of the screen means it’s small at 61.8x115.7x10.5 mm and light at 120g.
> 
> Based on a 1.2GHz dual core processor, it’s not the speediest of things – the small amount of system memory won’t help there – but it supports Wi-Fi, GPS and Bluetooth. The A50S is a dual SIM phone and runs Jellybean.

----------


## Dillinger

> the xperia Z, and at under 12,000 baht I'd say it's an excellent deal


Its not mate, I took my G2 kayaking yesterday and a big fucking wave came over and killed her :Sad: 

Anyway I took your advice and made an impulse purchase of the Z1. Apparently Sony had just this weekend price dropped it to 1699 ringgit.

I felt sick this Morning when I saw it for 1264 ringgit on ipmart, so I had a look at sonys official site where their suggested retail price is 1659 ringgit.
So I rang the robbing cnuts in the shop and they will give me 40 ringgit back. I dunno if I can be arsed to pick that up, the biggest wounder is I paid 4000 baht more than I should have. And the guy in the shop's justification- I have a Sony guarantee not an ipmart one,the wanker

Anyway, you live and learn and the camera on the z2 is superb

----------


## baldrick

> Karbonn Smart A50S


add an  https://www.sparkfun.com/products/11343 to it and then use it as the house controller

----------


## harrybarracuda

Charging up the Ascend Mate 2. Looks pretty but I'll see what I can do with it when it's full.

----------


## Bettyboo

^hmmm; I reckon it'll've cut a few corners...

Just a little tail... I was chatting to a couple of Koreans today who had LG G2s, so I told them their phones were shite compared to my xperia Z...  :Smile:  They laughed and said the G2 was better, but admitted they'd never seen an xperia z, so I let them play around with it, take some pics, video, play back the vid, etc. They were shocked, both agreed the xperia had better build quality, was waterproof (Dil!!!) and better pics, and far far better video playback. The specs are basically very similar, but I would suggest folks pick up an xperia Z for 12,000 baht or less rather than a G2 art similar money. (The Z1 and Z2 are more money because they are newer, but you can still get the xperia z which was only brought out last year)

As I've said before, I went to upgrade a few weeks ago and tried the G3 and S5 - I gave them both a good test, side by side, but saw no reason to upgrade from my xperia Z... I thank you...  :Smile: 



I also reckon it's a nicer design than the xperia z1 or the xperia z2. I think the z3 will be closer in design to the z (from a couple of spy shots I've seen). But, as Dil said, and lets face it: he has had so many phones in the last 2 years he knows a thing or 2 about them... the camera on the z2 is really really good.

Dil, you should do a new thread, giving your thoughts on the different phones you've had over the last 2 years. I seem to remember: an xperia SP (?), iPhone, LG G2, a Samsung S3 (or S4?), did you have a moto G too? And now an xperia z1?

----------


## Dillinger

Hmmm..Let's see, in 2 years...

Samsung Galaxy Advance- gave to my son, who eventually got drunk and left it in a taxi(chip off the old block :Smile: ) - 13,000 baht

Sony Xperia ZL- Gave it some brass in Hua Hin to put her phone number in, when i turned round she'd legged it..D'oh - 17,000 baht

iPhone 4S- Drunk wandering around Punnawitthi area for ages looking for the Missus flat. I think I was pickpocketed. - 15,000 baht

Moto G- Gave it to a Thai taxi driver after he lost his phone outside a Thai karaoke bar he took me too - 4,500 baht

LG G2- Lost at sea 13,000 baht

Sony Z1- hang on a minute, where's it gone  :Smile:  - 17,000 baht

wish you'd never mentioned it now, just added all those up.... 79 and a half bargirls :Sad:

----------


## harrybarracuda

This baby is so sexy I almost want to do a Butters with it and crust it with jizz.

Seriously, it's fast, the battery seems fine, the network pick up is shitheaps better than the S4 (probably because of the size).

Only has Android 4.3 but that's no beef, I'm putting my company email on it anyway so it's locked down.

For a $300 phone it's amazing.




The cheeky cnuts on AliExpress are flogging it for $479!

----------


## Bettyboo

^ no doubt a nice phone for the money. I wonder how the build quality is, how they will last (won't bother, Dil...  :Smile: ), etc. I've heard the UI isn't very good?

^^ deserves a thread. Slaps would turn that into a book!  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ no doubt a nice phone for the money. I wonder how the build quality is, how they will last (won't bother, Dil... ), etc. I've heard the UI isn't very good?
> 
> ^^ deserves a thread. Slaps would turn that into a book!


Build quality seems fine. The UI is nothing special, wiped that anyway and put Go Launcher on it (who uses the stock launcher FFS?).

It comes with a nice book-cover-like cover with a small window in it, and it detects when you've closed it and just displays notifications and locations.

Nice touch and Go Launcher doesn't disable it.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ thanks, Arry. This brand will likely become a big player pretty quickly.

----------


## Dillinger

> This brand will likely become a big player pretty quickly.


I was looking at those Hyundai's today, they feel really light, too light.

How much did you pay Arry ? they had the Mate 1 in the shop, it was the equivalent of 10,000 baht

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> This brand will likely become a big player pretty quickly.
> 
> 
> I was looking at those Hyundai's today, they feel really light, too light.
> 
> How much did you pay Arry ? they had the Mate 1 in the shop, it was the equivalent of 10,000 baht


Hyundais?

The Huawei Ascend Mate 2 is $300 on the website they set up especially.

Official Huawei Store - Buy Ascend Mate 2, Accessories & Products - Huawei

----------


## jizzybloke

I'm happy with the S5 i got a couple of months ago, does all I want it too and more.

----------


## Bettyboo

> I'm happy with the S5 i got a couple of months ago, does all I want it too and more.


You slag, Jizzy!  :Smile: 



I preferred the look and feel of it to the G3; better colour too...

----------


## jizzybloke

I feel robbed, I didn't know they would be bringing out a pink model... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Bettyboo

^& you didn't wait for the super duper Cat 6, next-gen screen, faster processor, more ram, better everything S5 that came out a week or so ago... Never mind, Jizz, the S5 is a good phone (even not in pink).

_Boasting a 5.1-inch QHD display, Snapdragon 805 processor, 3GB of RAM and support for the superfast LTE Advanced networks this new Galaxy S5 is a seriously tasty proposition.
The 2560 x 1440 screen resolution matches that of the recently announced LG G3, but the Galaxy S5 LTE-A boasts a higher pixel density of 577ppi thanks to its slightly smaller screen._
Supercharged Samsung Galaxy S5 launches with QHD display | News | TechRadar

----------


## raycarey

> Actually this is the phone you want (unless you are a Sony fanboy...looking at you Betty lol) about $350 and does everything right as far as I can tell. Should be available in Thailand.
> 
> Google Nexus 5 - Smartphone Review - Tom's Hardware


why is this phone 5,500 baht more expensive in Thailand than it is in the US?  

ridiculous.

----------


## klong toey

I wiped my S2 and installed  Neatrom so i now have Slimkat 4.4.3 instead of Jellybean.
Much better scrolls smoother better dpi quite happy with my newish phone. :Smile: 

S3's are going for £160 new in the UK might buy one and have a fiddle with that Gert's 10 year old Nokia need replacing might give her me old S2.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ S2???

----------


## klong toey

I kept this quite for a few months but Betty's subliminal messages and brainwashing wore me down and i cracked.
Gert has a Sony phone replaced her Nokia 6300.

----------


## Bettyboo



----------


## harrybarracuda

Should close this and start a new thread with MWC, etc. coming up.

----------


## baldrick

^ yes, batty should be getting excited about the unveiling of the samsung galaxy s6




> S6 to be the first Android smartphone to have 64-bit Snapdragon 810 that supports 4G LTE Advanced Cat 6. And 2K UHD display, 4GB RAM

----------


## Bettyboo

> galaxy s6

----------


## baldrick

Is that the ipussy6 .

Looks cuntsy , but I imagine it is a high maintenance drama queen

 :Smile:

----------


## klong toey

Betty's got all emotional,come now Betty dry those tears of joy. :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Which Sony did you buy, KT? &, how is Gert finding it?

----------


## klong toey

Didn't go overboard just got her an M2 for just over 7000 baht at central Bang Na.
It took a month of darling how do i,but she loves it now compared with her old Nokia which was getting past best before date.
The first few days were a bit annoying every time she needed help i had to change language to English from Thai work out how her phone worked then explain to her then change language back to Thai.
She would then forget and we had to go through it all again.
But she likes the screen happy with the camera enjoys playing games and even uses it to make phone calls. :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ that's a good price for a nice phone. Quite a big screen, and the kind of thing that could suit Stoker.

That phone has everything you'd want other than a top notch camera (but I suspect it takes decent pics). I'm increasingly thinking that I'll be buying a phone like that next time around. I can't see a good reason to spend 20,000+ on a phone nowadays...

----------


## baldrick

> I can't see a good reason to spend 20,000+ on a phone nowadays...


note 5    :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

The Note 4 is a very good phone, alas it won't help me to play the geetar; if the Note 5 does rectify this glaring oversight by Samsung then I'd be up the shop in a flash...

I don't think much has happened at the top end of phones in the last 12 months or so. My G3 is no better than my xperia z was 12 months earlier. Getting a now midrange phone for 10k baht or less, that is all but the same as the flagship phones of 18 months ago, is probably a sensible buy.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The Note 4 is a very good phone, alas it won't help me to play the geetar


https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...y.guitarbasics

----------


## Bettyboo

^ I need more help than a bit of theory, 'Arry. I'm willing to hook up a bluetooth controller to me geetar...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ I need more help than a bit of theory, 'Arry. I'm willing to hook up a bluetooth controller to me geetar...


Don't bother Boo, no-one wants to listen to yet another farang massacring Stairway to Heaven.

----------


## Bettyboo

_but I'm buyyyyyyying at Iceland in DeVon._

----------

